# Ted - Blu-ray review



## Peter Rygiel (Jan 21, 2010)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=10284[/img]*Title: Ted
Starring: Mark Wahlberg, Mila Kunis, Seth MacFarlane, Patrick Warburton, Giovanni Ribisi, Sam Jones
Directed by: Seth MacFarlane
Written by: Seth MacFarlane (screenplay), Seth MacFarlane (story)
Studio: Universal Studios
Rated: R
Runtime: 114 min
Blu-ray Release Date: December 11 2012 *
*
Movie :3.5stars:
Video :3stars:
Audio :3.5stars:
Extras :3stars:
HTS Overall Score: *65.5


*Movie:*

It seems like anything Seth MacFarlane touches turns to gold. He is the force behind the hugely successful animated TV series _Family Guy_ (the highest grossing animated show currently on TV), _American Dad_, and _The Cleveland Show_. He released an audio CD in 2011 titled "Music is Better Than Words" of American standards from the 1940s and 1950s and just recently his first theatrical release _Ted_ surpassed _The Hangover _(2009) to become the highest grossing R-rated comedy internationally. That is one impressive resume not to mention his involvement in _Ted_, starring in it (motion captured), directing it, writing the screenplay and story and even producing the thing! But is his first foray onto the big screen something different than his TV shows? Yes and no, but in either case it is funny. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=10285[/img]As a young boy John (Wahlberg) made a Christmas wish to bring his newly gifted teddy bear to life so he could have a friend to play with. The power of a child’s wish works its magic and in the morning John is met with a walking talking teddy bear who he names Ted (MacFarlane provides both the voice and motion capture performance). Ted is treated in the same manner as Brian the dog from _Family Guy_, a point that’s referenced and explained early on. The timeline jumps to John at age 35 living with Ted and his girlfriend Lori (Kunis) and working at a car rental place. Ted and John are inseparable buddies who love to spend time on the couch drinking, eating snacks and re-watching the 1980 film _Flash Gordon_. Their obsession with the campy movie results in a few _Family Guy_-esque weird scenes that completely stray from the main storyline. Their antics are consistently funny and you believe their appetite for getting high, lounging around and swooning over the sight of the star of _Flash Gordon_, Sam Jones. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=10290[/img]It doesn’t take long for you to believe in this relationship and that they are best friends and soon you become invested in the storyline. There’s enough of an emotional connection where you buy this totally implausible scenario and start to sympathize and empathize with certain circumstances and the characters. 

The funny never stops, even when Lori has had enough of the constant joking around and misbehaving and wants to have a mature relationship with John. The struggle to find a balance results in tension that escalates into some serious-ish drama. I liked the chemistry between Lori and John and their relationship case across as pretty believable, especially since they are both so amiable and great to watch on screen.

_Ted_ at times, actually many times plays out like a live-action _Family Guy_ episode. The jokes come fast and furious and don’t linger too long. Scenes tangent off into strange sometimes unrelated scenes, the pace is good, the movie gives off a sense of substance, and there are plenty of memorable and truly hilariously and cleverly written scenes along with fantastic overall real world dialogue. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=10289[/img]Being R-rated much of the humor in _Ted_ is expectedly obscene, very vulgar, and touches on sensitive matters like homosexuality, September 11, sex and drugs. Akin to _Family Guy_ the jokes often times approach societal boundaries of what is acceptable or not to make fun of and sometimes stomp right across them with big boots. The shock and awe factor plays an integral part in the humor and cultural references are cleverly interwoven into the dialogue. Despite the crudeness _Ted_ is also witty, smart, cute, and full of genuine endearing moments that pull at your heartstrings. 


*Rated:*

R for crude and sexual content, pervasive language, and some drug use.

*Audio :3.5stars:*

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=10288[/img]Being a dialogue driven comedy every raunchy line Ted utters and the rest of the cast speaks sounds crisp and melds very well with the mild orchestral score. The score pops up here and there accentuating the mood. Ambient noises are front and center channel heavy. Things perk up a little bit during _Flash Gordon_ references. A sonic atmosphere of people partying at Ted`s apartment sounds realistic with glasses clinking in the background and people conversing also sounding realistic and lively, especially when thing get raucous. One of the most iconic scenes in the movie involves Ted and John in a pretty elaborate and serious fight and even though there is no accompanying music or score during the battle, it is still impactful and packs a punch. Maybe because it was filmed in such a raw way that it leaves such an impression. The soundtrack for _Ted_ does exactly what it is supposed to do for this genre, and that is to provide an all-around enjoyable experience where every note and minor noise comes through naturally. 


*Video :3stars:*

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=10287[/img]_Ted_ is a mostly bright movie with very few darker scenes. Indoor scenes are well lit bringing out the detailing and textures in the settings. A few scenes with Lori and John conversing in bed look a tad grainy. Facial features are clear and crisp and clothing looks good, except when black or darker clothing is worn, then outlines are lost and blend together. A club scene recalling how John and Lori first met doesn’t fall victim to the usual noise inherent in places lit with colored spotlights. The fish John and Ted make fun of at the Boston Aquarium look shiny with lots of detail in the scales. Probably the most important visual is Ted, and he looks great. The detailing in Ted’s fake fur and stuffing is definitely a hallmark in Ted. Every patch especially when it gets dirty and grimy still looks sharp. My only real gripe with this 1080p transfer is the occasional SD look of some of the scenes in the trio’s apartment, they were rather underwhelming. 


*Extras :3stars:*

-Unrated and Theatrical Versions
-Audio Commentary
-The Making of _Ted_
-Deleted Scenes
-Teddy Bear Scuffle
-Alternate Takes’
-Gag Reel


*Overall:*

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=10286[/img]When it comes to comedies opinions are pretty subjective, but there are exceptions. I dare anyone to speak ill of _Dumb and Dumber_ (1994) because that movie is comedy GOLD! On the far end of the spectrum there is the atrociously unfunny _Jack and Jill_ (2011) that is a slight on the comedy genre. But saying that I know people who would think Dumb and Dumber is lowbrow and would laugh at Adam Sandler’s antics in _Jack and Jill_; so not every comedy is for everyone. _Ted_ is definitely for a particular sort. If you like MacFarlane’s animated comedies then this movie is right up your alley. For those skeptical about the premise and the R rating I recommend giving it a shot because I think you’ll be surprised, plus the CGI looks amazing. 







*Buy Ted on Blu-ray at Amazon*


*Recommendation: Rent!*
*Watch the Official Trailer*


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

bummer on the low video score, but the movie itself is pure gold. My buddies and I laughed ourselves so hard I ACTUALLY (not figuratively) turned blue in the theater and freaked my wife out.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review Peter! :T

I had actually picked this one up a couple days ago and had it in the cart. But, I put it back as it is so close to the holidays and I figured I better leave something for my wife to get me!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the review Peter. I thought this was one of the better comedies to come out in awhile. Rented it the day it came out and purchased my Blu-ray the next day.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Good movie but all it has going for it is Vulgar language, story-line is lame and has no replay value once you see it once or twice. I agree with rating 65/100.


----------

